# HP relased the "Andriod" source code



## kuzaku (Oct 20, 2011)

So since now that HP has released the Android source code, might we be able to see a better release for gingerbread or ICS?

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/08/hp-releases-android-kernel-for-touchpad/


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Please search before posting........this has been discussed for quite awhile now


----------



## kuzaku (Oct 20, 2011)

What was release before was the source code for webOS, this is the source code for Android which just came out today.


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

nope clearly says posted Feb 8th 2012 4:05PM


----------



## kuzaku (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahh my bad


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

slyr114 said:


> nope clearly says posted Feb 8th 2012 4:05PM


We already knew about it from the first hand source, but if you like to give that site free traffic feel free. I personally hate engadget as they only recycle other news and thrive off of linkbait and ad hits (besides having a love affair with everything Apple). Our first hand source was posted a day before on the forum here by the guy that was working to get it:

http://rootzwiki.com...p-android-dump/


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

also check the source on the engadget link, it links to the very thread people have told you about, in this very forum


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

mooja said:


> also check the source on the engadget link, it links to the very thread people have told you about, in this very forum


Perhaps he was trying to go for recursive posting merit badge/achievement


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

they are still better then gizmodo or any other gawker site


----------

